# First ever chemex



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. Got home from offshore earlier and opened all my coffee mail. I just made my first chemex and I'm looking for some advice.

I used 21g coffee (rave Columbia San pascual) with 350ml water (60g/L)

I bloomed with 50g for 45seconds and then did one continuous pour, the draw down took 4 minutes. The coffee is also lacking some sweetness and seems a little too bodied for a chemex. I'm guessing I should coarsen the grind?

On the plus side, a nice flat bed for my first chemex. Pretty happy really, just could be better.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Draw down took 4 minutes (exactly?), or total brew time was 4:00?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

@MWJB I believed the draw down to be when all the water had gone through the coffee or have I got my terms muddled up?

From adding the bloom water, leaving for 45s adding the remaining 300ml took me to 1:20ish then at 4m (and about 5seconds) all water had gone through the coffee. I hope this clears it up if I got my words muddled?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Did it get any sweeter towards the end of the cup?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

It got a bit sweeter as it cooled yes. I'm going to try again slightly coarser. What sort of time should I be hitting with 21g to 350g water? Closer to 3 minutes?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hard to say, your pour after the bloom seems quite fast, what kettle are you using? I'd usually be looking at more like 4:25 total brew time with 45sec bloom.

If the coffee was getting sweeter at the bottom of the cup, you may be knocking on the door of a better extraction, I'd try a little finer, rather than coarser.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm using a pouring kettle by the way. Would a finer grind make it more full bodied and a longer extraction? Sorry for all the questions im just really getting into my brewed at the moment. I'll try it finer tomorrow as I'm getting a little jittery right now haha


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Also I wouldn't say it was getting sweeter at the bottom, it was just as it cooled as I left the whole brew to cool down before drinking a moment ago and was sweeter from the beginning


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> I'm using a pouring kettle by the way. Would a finer grind make it more full bodied and a longer extraction? Sorry for all the questions im just really getting into my brewed at the moment. I'll try it finer tomorrow as I'm getting a little jittery right now haha


Yes grinding finer will make a longer in time & a higher extraction. If the body is too much, use less coffee (20.2g) to bring the strength down.

Maybe try smaller brews to stave off the jitters.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Also I wouldn't say it was getting sweeter at the bottom, it was just as it cooled as I left the whole brew to cool down before drinking a moment ago and was sweeter from the beginning


Sorry, I thought you'd made one brew that lacked sweetness? So what was this brew sweeter than?

Yes, I'd expect sweetness to be more apparent as it cools, but also perhaps increase as you get deeper into the cup if your extractions are lower than intended, even at a similar temperature. If you drank the hotter part of the brew earlier, I suspect you drank it from the top of the mug, rather than the bottom.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I made a second one with a coarser grind which was slightly sweeter but not by any real margin. I'll attempt tomorrow with 20.2 as you suggest with a finer grind. All the fun is in the experimenting


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

@MWJB

Made another chemex today using the same coffee, went with 20g like you said but with a coarser grind to try and get a lighter cup but it didn't seem right. Just tasted, as stupid as this sounds, like coffee. None of the fruity notes. I'll try again tomorrow with 20g and an even finer grind than the first one I did and report back


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> @MWJB
> 
> Made another chemex today using the same coffee, went with 20g like you said but with a coarser grind to try and get a lighter cup but it didn't seem right. Just tasted, as stupid as this sounds, like coffee. None of the fruity notes. I'll try again tomorrow with 20g and an even finer grind than the first one I did and report back


What was the brew time? I can only go by what you're telling me, but you're not giving me the details. I never said use a coarser grind, I thought we were trying to stretch the brew out a bit?

You changed the ratio to drop the strength. Use the grind & or pour regime, to steer the flavour.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

30s bloom with 40g water. Adding the remaining water took me to 1:30. Brew finished at 3:30 (well, 3:37)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your brews are speeding up. See if a longer brew, or a couple, improves things. Keep the bloom time & water weight used the same, so that times are relevant to each other. If you can weigh the coffee produced too, that may help.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

It's wanted to say a massive thank you @MWJB

I tried another this morning. 20.2g with a finer grind, all other variables the same and it was spot on. Lovely acidity, clean cup and the fruit I expected from a chemex brew all shone through. Because of your patience and time in answering my questions it's helped me massively!

Its reasons like this I decided to become more active on here and to donate to help keep the forum going.

So once again, thank you

James


----------

